# add bzw. ?



## HTML (25. Feb 2006)

nur kurze deppalfrage:

ich möchte gern, wenn ich auf ENTER drücke, dass das eine Panel gelöscht und das nächste hinzugefügt wird, bzw. zwei verschiedene Panels hintereinander angezeigt werden.

den Listener fürs Enter hab ich schon das ist nicht das Problem.

meine Frage:

wie entferne ich das alte Panel, quasi das Gegenteil von add(panel);

thx und bis bald


----------



## The_S (25. Feb 2006)

remove(panel)!? Oder evtl. je nach Anforderung ein neues content setzen setContentPane(panel2).


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Feb 2006)

Die API hätte auch weitergeholfen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Container.html#remove(java.awt.Component)

Und um der nächsten Frage vorzubeugen: Vergiss nach dem remove&add nicht, validate() aufzurufen!


----------

